# Polaroid PDC 3070 - digital camera



## Heathuuhhh xxx (Apr 10, 2007)

Okay so I have a Polaroid PDC 3070 - digital camera

I Installed the Cd, just the way the manual said to.
but when i plug in the camera it a little bubble pops up and says:USB NOT RECONIZED.
 
I have tried uninstalling it and reinstalling it, idk what to do


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Not sure but on my camera it says do not hook up the camera till it says so or it may not install the right drivers. 
So if you had hooked the camera up 1st then installed the software that may be the trouble.

Plus do you know if the USB port works on other things?

Here is the Polaroid PDC-3070 User Guide in .pdf format.
http://www.devicemanuals.com/guide/.../Polaroid-PDC-3070-User-Guide-TlRVd056QT.html

Maybe it will be more updated then the manual you have and will say something to help you out.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Any chance you could tell us what version of Windows you are using?


----------



## Heathuuhhh xxx (Apr 10, 2007)

Im useing windows Xp


and no i didint have it plugged in first I downloaded it then it said make sure you plug the camera in now and i did and it was like usb port does not reconize this or somthing.

and i know the usb works because it works on like my ipod


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The problem is either a fault in the camera or with the USB drives on the PC.

I am unsure why you installed the camera software at all, this may have contributed to any PC issue, as the camera should show up as a removeable drive under Windows Explorer in XP.

With later Windows versions, the software supplied with cameras can make it worse, not better to use.

Uninstall all software that relates to the camera and then try plugging it in (turned on) and see if it shows in Windows Explorer.

Also do not use an external USB hub, plug it into a socket on the PC.


----------

